# Borrar Memorias Eprom



## barretes (Ago 12, 2007)

Hola.

Me gustaria poder borrar unas memorias Eprom, ( con una ventana ). Creo que hay que enfocar una determinada luz a la ventana para que se borren.

Alguien podira indicarme como hacerme un borrardor de este tipo de eprom.

Gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 12, 2007)

Holas..si mal recuerdo vasta con ke hagas incidir directamente en la "ventanina" en la parte superior de las EPROM una luz UV creo ke basta con las ampolletas o bombillas ke venden en el mercado.

BYE!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 12, 2007)

Con un tubo UV de 8W instalado con su balasto y todo (Si no consigues de 8W, el de 20W es más común), colocas el chip debajo, a unos 5 cm o menos y lo enciendes durante 1/2 hora. Si no fuese suficiente extie el tiempo de exposixión. Depende del tubo y de la calidad del mismo.

OJO: El tubo debe ser encerrado en una caja o, contenedor que evite la exposición a la luz UV, tanto de los ojos como de la piél.

NO ENCENDER MIENTRAS ESTË A LA VISTA. NO MIRAR EL TUBO ENCENDIDO DIRÉCTAMENTE.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2007)

Fuentes gratis de luz UV: Sol, tubo fluorescente, detector de billetes falsos de algun negocio amigo.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 12, 2007)

Oye fogonazo, expuesta al sol, una vez que probamos, se tardó más de una semana en borrarse. Y eso que aquí, en el trópico, el sol quema y, Caracas, está a 1000 m/snm.
Los fluorescentes blancos no tienen suficiente emisión UV, los de luz negra (Probadores de billetes) se demoraban un poco más, cerca de una hora, creo.

mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2007)

Bueno, pero son baratos !!
Los probadores de billetes (Por lo menos los que conozco) son bastante eficientes 1 o 2 horas.
Otra alternativa es una lampara de descarga de vapor de mercurio quemada o rota, se rescata la ampolla interna y este es un generador de UV de alta potencia.

En cualquier caso conviene colocar la memoria en algun circuito que la lea a ver si esta borrada, si se excede de tiempo de borrado y con radiacion muy intensa se puede arruinar.

Y por favor NO menciones lo del Tropico que me da ENVIDIA ! ! ! 

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ago 12, 2007)

El tubo que usé hace años, era de los baratos, se utilizan generalmente en esterilizadores. Eran muy frecuentes para esterilizar vasos en las cafeterías y restaurantes.
Lo único es que son grandes para un borrador de E-Prom: tubo de 20W, casi 50 cm. Creo que cabían algo así como 24 Chips de un golpe.- Una burrada. Pero en fin, fue barato, después de todo.

Lo del trópico, en este momento, no creo que te gustaría. Hace semanas que llueve a torrentes. Está todo encharcado a nivel nacional.

Ahora, en epoca de verano, entiendo tu envidia pero, tampoco está muy lejos eso. Total, no vas a salir del planeta Tierra, ni de la Vía Láctea.

Con la esperanza de que te puedas solear en una playa tropical pronto, me despido por hoy.

mcrven


----------



## barretes (Ago 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias por responderme.

Lo que hare sera buscar una caja de madera, colocar el tubo de luz ultravioleta en el interior,  y en la parte superior colocarle un cristal y una tapadera. Mas o menos como una insiladora, pero con un tubo de UV.

Saludos


----------



## JMN1866 (Feb 21, 2008)

HOla soy nuevo en el foro. Mi impresora dejo de imprimir. Hace todo, menos imprimir. La hoja sale en blanco tal cual salio. Ya le hice destapar los inyectores, limpieza de cabezales x software , etc y nada. Lei en algunos foros que tiene una memoria EPROM creo que segun explican contean las veces que imprimio la maquina y llegada cierta cantidad se bloquea. 
Lei que se puede borrar esta memoria con UV, es aplicable a mi ejemplo.?
Tambien consegui los programas ssc.exe y el de Adjustement epson printer y nada...NO me resigno a tirarla a la basura....HHHEEELPP!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2008)

Si la impresora es una Epson y le cargaste tinta de dudosa procedencia, lo mas probable es que los inyectores esten "Recontratapados", "Destapar" los inyectores es complicado

Tambien puedes tener el cable cinta cortado o desconectado.
Tambien podria ser que la placa controladora halla pasado a mejor vida, sobre todo si no te imprime ni una manchita.

La memoria trabaja con un numero de serie grabado en el mismo cartucho de tinta, si fuera el caso, te estaria pidiendo el cambio de cartuchos.

Respecto a la memoria, normalmente trabajan con memorias que no se pueden borrar (EPROM).

Las que si se pueden borrar y las del comentario son las UV-EPROM


----------



## JMN1866 (Feb 21, 2008)

Gracias! lo de la controladora no lo sabia...Respecto de los cartuchos no tiene memoria o circuito alguno, son unas cajitas de plastico con gomaespuma adentro, nada mas, ya abri unos la vez pasada. Los cables estan ok. El dato de que a determinada cantidad de impresiones la impresora se bloquea, es real?
* Si es asi...que es lo que se bloquea
* Tiene solucion? cual es?
 Atte. José


----------



## chipywinie (Abr 13, 2010)

barretes dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Me gustaria poder borrar unas memorias Eprom, ( con una ventana ). Creo que hay que enfocar una determinada luz a la ventana para que se borren.
> 
> ...



yo he estado buscando, y bombillas solo he encontrado en tiendas de acuarios, y la verdad que no vaja la bombilla de 35€.
te recomiendo que pilles 1 borrador de eprom en e-bay, yo he comprado 1 por 15 euros gastos incluidos, eso si tarda unos 20 dias en llegar


----------



## Fabian1380 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola A todos

Estoy tratando de reprogramar una 27c256 de una ECU de un coche, la puedo leer, editar pero al momento de grabarla no deja porque no la he borrado.

fui a una tienda de electrónica y compré una luz negra (tubo) y el sello que tiene la eprom se lo eliminé, lo dejé alumbrando a unos 5cm durante mas de media hora, pero no le hizo nada, no se borró nada, cual es el problema? que estoy haciendo mal?, lo dejé al sol por 15 minutos y nada, sigue normal con la misma info grabada.

que hago?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2011)

Y por que no usás una memoria nueva (y de paso, guardás la original)? Son bastante económicas y se suelen conseguir en cualquier parte...


----------



## Fabian1380 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola Ez, lo que pasa es que la memoria es de una ECU de un corsa 1.6 y está bloqueado por inmobiliador, me conseguí una ecu que no está bloqueada y quiero leer la info de la ecu buena y cargarla en la bloqueada pero no hay caso de poder borrarla,  

nuevamente dejé la eprom a 2cm del tubo de luz negra hace unos 15 minutos, veré que pasa después de dejarlo por 1 hora...
que me recomiendas?, o la luz negra no es la correcta?

y en mi país no hay stock de 27c256 voy a ver si traigo unas 5 de china para hacer la prueba.

mira encontré esto, para reemplazar la 27c256 por una AT29C010A, pero eso de cargarla 4 veces me deja loco.
http://gmecu.blogspot.com/


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 18, 2011)

Con 20 minutos deberia ser suficiente y efectivamente, se usa luz negra, o algo parecido, pero debe tener ondas UV, en ese caso seria mejor usar lamparas para bronciado.

Cuando una memoria esta dañada, lo que hace es que se borra y no guarda la info, asi que probablemente tu problema es que la longitud de onda de la lámpara no es la correcta.

PRECAUCIÓN: Si la dejas mucho tiempo de exposicion a UV la memoria, se daña de igual forma.


----------



## axshaw (Abr 3, 2012)

lo estoy probando con una bombilla rota de vapor de mercurio de 125 w. Gracias por la informacion compañero.




Fogonazo dijo:


> Bueno, pero son baratos !!
> Los probadores de billetes (Por lo menos los que conozco) son bastante eficientes 1 o 2 horas.
> Otra alternativa es una lampara de descarga de vapor de mercurio quemada o rota, se rescata la ampolla interna y este es un generador de UV de alta potencia.
> 
> ...


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola. Si solo usas la ampolleta que va dentreo de las lámparas de mercurio si podrás borrarlas. Peroojo, que te quenan la piel y ojos si no protejes todo con un recipiente adecuado. 125 W no es moco e pavo. Quema mucho al no tener la ampolleta protectora. Yo uso una lampara germicida de 4 W con su reactancia y arrancador. Aquí en Rosario, Argentina se consiguen así que considero que en cualquier lugar se conseguirán, y no necesitas ninguna protección por lo bajo de la emisión. Les pones las eprom a un centímetro de distancia y en 15 minutos las tienes borradas. Esa lámpara es un tubo fluorescente de vidrio especial transparente y verás dentro una luz azulada. Los de luz negra no sirven porque tienen un filtro en 366 nm. que no actúa sobre las eprom. Por eso tambien el sol no lo hace rápido, pero si las dejas lo suficiente tiene que hacerlo. Los tubos germicidas producen la mayor cantidad de luz en los 230 -250 nm. Y estas londitudes de onda son filtradas por la atmósfera, por eso el sol te demora tanto. Si subes a una montaña verás que lo hace mas rápido. Estas explicaciones son genéricas y tendrían que ser mas técnicas, pero no se si lo entenderías. Suerte.


----------



## Offimaq (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola Aquileslor, leyendo tu post decís que conseguiste luz germicida en Rosario, perdoná la molestia pero yo no pude conseguir luz germicida tan chica, ni siquiera el equipo!!!, si podes pasame por mensaje la dirección de la casa de electrónica que la puede tener, desde ya Muchas Gracias!!!!! Atte. Offimaq


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 31, 2012)

En este momento no tengo la dirección porque está en mi laboratorio, pero si venís por Rosario, es La casa de las lámparas, y está en la calle Corrientes casi 9 de Julio. Tiene vidrieras donde verás todo tipo de lámparas. En Bs. As. la Casa de las 100.000 lámparas tiene seguro. Ahí recurro cuando no encuentro.


----------



## Offimaq (Ago 3, 2012)

Gracias Aquileslor, el Lunes próximo andaré por ahí, muchas Gracias. Guillermo


----------



## mauasfierro (Mar 11, 2013)

hola una pregunta con este metodo se puede borrar los chip tpm que traen las net del gobierno por ejemplo


----------



## Gustavoj (Abr 4, 2013)

Disculpame Mauasfierro, para que queres borrar los chip de las NET´s que dono el gobierno?...

Esas maquinas fueron donadas con plata de todos nosotros (Contribuyentes), por lo tanto una parte de tu maquina la compraron con plata que salio de mi bolsillo y me interesa saber que destino le queres dar!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 4, 2013)

mauasfierro dijo:


> hola una pregunta con este metodo se puede borrar los chip tpm que traen las net del gobierno por ejemplo



No. No se puede.


----------

